# FS: Premiere with Lifetime and 1TB hard drive



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Premiere was upgraded to a 1TB drive from DVR_Dude.

The original 320GB drive will also be included.

An extended warranty from TiVo was purchased on the box that is transferable. It expires on March 26th, 2013.

Original box, all accessories, remote and power cable is included.

*$480 shipped.* (by FedEx ground)(_shipping to continental US only_)

Paypal payments only to a confirmed paypal address.

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## jgum (Jan 25, 2012)

Cannot send PM as I have less than 10 posts, but will buy the unit. Perhaps you can send a PM to me with a personal e-mail address?


----------



## jgum (Jan 25, 2012)

I sent you an e-mail to the tivo address you sent in the PM. Send me an invoice to that PayPal e-mail and I will get it paid. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sold


----------

